# 2000' tower in WI back up and broadcasting



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

10 months after collapsing (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=191396) WEAU TV13 in Eau Claire, WI has rebuilt their 2000' tower and started broadcasting from it today. Thankfully they decided to switch back to a UHF signal because many people on the outer rim of the radius could not pickup the VHF signal when they went all digital. So for any west central WI folks who used watch over the air give it a try again.
http://www.weau.com/timecapsule


----------

